
What “Stranger Things” Didn’t Get Quite-So-Right About the Energy Department - okket
http://energy.gov/articles/what-stranger-things-didn-t-get-quite-so-right-about-energy-department
======
enkiv2
Looks like somebody missed the point. Hawkins Lab was not an actual DoE
installation, but instead presumed DoE affiliation was a cover (after all,
MKULTRA was a CIA program with aid from the Navy & Air Force, not a DoE
program -- it would be beyond their remit).

